# Normally 23 inches would'nt even be worth mentioning, but...



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

How about this smallie that hit my muskie lure this morning? What a nice bronzeback that grabbed a super shad rap like she owned it. Never know what you may catch,lol.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

here it is....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Smallmouth and a darn nice picture. :B Bet that bruiser would have attacked my saltwater Rapala. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Definately a sweet fish Tom, cool pic too. I'm guessing the fish was really hungry!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

WOW, thats one heck of a smallie. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Hog. All you need is some white laces and you got a football  thanks for sharing


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

That is a beauty from what I assume is an inland waterway? Congratulations


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Truely a very nice catch!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

LOVE those bonus fish! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome smallie! Congratulations. That's just a great, great fish!!!!!


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

That's a BEAUTIFUL smallie!!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

What a pig!
Might have to hang up the bow for the weekend and hit the creeks...
Nice catch!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

been on three different streams this past week with success. Gotta love the fall! The color on the fish this time of the year is outstanding. Check out this small muskie and the color pattern. The smallmouth was cool, but I'm looking for one of these about 50 inches long,lol.....


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a pretty little Musky for sure


----------



## cincy-angler (Mar 27, 2007)

that's a sweet catch, congratulations!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Had several people ask "Did you mount it?". I released this fish after two pics and a measurement. We had just started a float trip and I did not want to take the time to run this fish back to the truck. Who knows maybe someone else will catch her someday?

Thanks guys, and here is the other pic.....


----------

